# Elk Majestics...Finale'



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Whew !!! Finally finished up Notoj/Troy's order for four Elks from his antlers. Lotta work, but end results came out right nice....

Bobby....fired off a box of deer antler to ya today... NOW..git back in production....


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Awesome job! Those look very nice.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very cool!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Nice work
I can't afford those kits.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Nice work
> I can't afford those kits.


Ya can if ya sell the end product to somebody else...:biggrin:


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful Sticks Mate!!! Those are awesome kits, one day i want to give it a shot..


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Ya can if ya sell the end product to somebody else...:biggrin:


I know I use to sell a few pens.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Incredible as always.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I posted that message yesterday and today I went to the Big Store here on Bolivaer. I had made a Polaris pen out of deer antler. I had it with me to show to one of the checkers. I was showing it to her when this guy behind me saw it. He said how much for that pen. I told him I hadn't set a price yet. He said I will give you a hundred dollar bill for it right now. He now owns that pen. LOL


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

dang! I need to go to the store more often.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Now you're talkin', Bobby !!! :cheers:

I peddle some of my antler/cartridge slimlines at The Pen Store up here when they call and want some. I charge them (or anybody else) fifty bucks..and they take 'em and stick them in their tray marked $100..

Have seen them at Collectors Firearms and Carter Country for 80-100 bucks as well...when they can get them...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I didn't even get a picture of this one. I had pictures but when I downloaded them to my computer they went to the wrong folder and deleted the ones on the camera. I deleted the folder they were in by accident.


----------

